# How do I add OTA antenna to VIP622?



## billysims (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I'm having Dish network installed next week and am unsure of how the OTA antenna works in conjunction with the VIP 622. Can I pay Dish to install the antenna alongside the dish? Is the antenna connected to the dish somehow? How does OTA connect to the VIP 622? Any other comments regarding this are much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

billysims said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm having Dish network installed next week and am unsure of how the OTA antenna works in conjunction with the VIP 622. Can I pay Dish to install the antenna alongside the dish? Is the antenna connected to the dish somehow? How does OTA connect to the VIP 622? Any other comments regarding this are much appreciated. Thanks!


A regular tv antenna must be added for OTA. Except for some oddball special antenna's it will not be attached to your DISH. You best bet is to look for a decent UHF or if it is now needed (or will be in 2009) a VHF/UHF antenna. You can find suggestions on what type of antenna is needed in your area by using http://www.antennaweb.org. A seperate line to the dish receiver is recommended, although you can find descriptions of how to use diplexors to combine the inputs and then seperate them at the receiver so that only one line is used.

Dish network itself does not currently offer any TV antenna's, but some of the companies used by Dish will be willing to add one for you for an additional fee.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

If you are lucky enough to have all the trasmitting antennas in the same direction from you an amplified yaggi or batwing antenna can be installed on the roof next or on back of the Dish if your also lucky enough to have them all in the opposite direction of the Dish (Noth). I had a local Dish retailer do the install when I bought my 921 and they sold and installed it with Diplexers for something like $120 including all the parts (they had to move the dish at the same time to get it out of a tree).


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Where you are, you can probably use a UHF loop antenna on the back of the 622.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

billysims said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm having Dish network installed next week and am unsure of how the OTA antenna works in conjunction with the VIP 622. Can I pay Dish to install the antenna alongside the dish? Is the antenna connected to the dish somehow? How does OTA connect to the VIP 622? Any other comments regarding this are much appreciated. Thanks!


I put a small old fashioned $40 Radio shack antennae in my attic. It has a six foot boom so it is not all that small. It does both UHF and VHF (which is needed for my FOX station). The wire goes out my attic gable vent to the Dish 1000. There it is diplexed (I believe by a diplexer built into the dish). One wire carries the satellite signal and OTA signal to a cable TV junction box on back of my house. From there the cable connects to the wire going to an outlet in my living room. The 622 connects to the input with the supplied satellite 1 and2 splitter and a diplexer for the OTA signal. My installer gave me a diplexer but otherwise you may have to pay as much as $20 at RadioShack for one.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

I've had my 622 for about 5 months now. I guess I'm a newb, but why do you need an antenna at all? I get my locals through the Dish. Can someone explain?


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

You would want to add an antenna for any local HD channels dish doesn't carry such as CW, My network TV and PBS-HD. You would also get any sub channels offered and you get a third tuner to record from.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Hope this question isn't too far off base, but does anyone know if you can still receive an digital(HD) signal through another house? I'm thinking of getting my Mom and HD tuner and a digital antenna except the location of the towers are on some mountains to the back of her house. The back of her house has another home that's several feet higher than my Mom's house so the signal will have to travel through this back neighbors house.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

If she gets a reasonable analog picture on the UHF channels she probably can pick up the digital signals. You can check http://antennaweb.org but other than that the only way to know is to try.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks Kb7oeb!


----------

